# ECRC #7--P.C.-- Hathaway Bridge---9/28



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

Saturday, Sep 28, 2013
Panama City
*Location: *Howells Marine and Tackle Supply
3100 W Highway 98
Panama City, FL 32401 

*Check-in Time: *5:00 am – 5:45 am

*Launch Location: *Carl Gray Boat Ramp (Hathaway Bridge)
Address: Collegiate Drive
Panama City, FL 32401
GPS: N 30 11.223 W 85 43.837

*Launch Time: *06:00 am/safe daylight

*Weigh-In: *3:15 pm (must be back at launch site NLT 3:00 pm)
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

